# My New Toy



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

This thing is gonna be fun! First couple of flights.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

HALLSHAY said:


> This thing is gonna be fun! First couple of flights.


Incredibly stable videos. What is it that you have? A drone or an RC helicopter?


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Great! Enjoyed it!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Impressive.

If that was your first flight I hate to see how good it is after you have had some practice. As Telsan said, the quality is unreal.

I could see you controlling it at the end of the video. Did you control it visually the entire time?

Were you able to view what the camera was seeing in real time?

I can see where that could be useful and fun at the same time.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

HALLSHAY said:


> This thing is gonna be fun! First couple of flights.


Wow, that's a far better version than the AR drone I bought several years ago, it sent purty decent video, 2 fixed cameras, sent real time video back to the iPod, but nothing like that.....much better range, altitude, that's an impressive piece.....tell us more...pic of the unit perhaps? Tantalizing.....


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice! Yea, I'm jealous, too.


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

I will get some better video in the morning, but it is a DJI quadcopter carrying a gopro with a stabilization gimble. I will be set up for real FPV first person view by the end of the week. Maybe even a dealership! These are going to change the way we scout fields and check cows guaranteed!


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm assuming you got the DJI Phantom. That's a nice one for sure. Friend of my son works for the guy that owns this company: http://aerialcaptures.com/ He uses the same setup.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Tim, Looks like you are adding onto your building again!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

HALLSHAY said:


> I will get some better video in the morning, but it is a DJI quadcopter carrying a gopro with a stabilization gimble. I will be set up for real FPV first person view by the end of the week. Maybe even a dealership! These are going to change the way we scout fields and check cows guaranteed!


Let us know when you are a dealer. Though I see they sell em on amazon.com


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

HALLSHAY said:


> I will get some better video in the morning, but it is a DJI quadcopter carrying a gopro with a stabilization gimble. I will be set up for real FPV first person view by the end of the week. Maybe even a dealership! These are going to change the way we scout fields and check cows guaranteed!


I did not realize until seeing that that I need one. Don't know how we get by without them. Until I see the sticker shock. Very nice!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> I did not realize until seeing that that I need one. Don't know how we get by without them. Until I see the sticker shock. Very nice!


Same here. I looked it up on Amazon. The camera costs almost as much as the Phantom.

Wonder what the tax man would say if a person tried to count the cost as a farm expense?


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

This cold weather is killing me! Not supposed to fly this thing less than about 20 degrees F. Here is another short video just jacking around our little town.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

As Jerry Clower would say, "You done flung a craven on me".

Nice video.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

How bad is the sticker shock?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> How bad is the sticker shock?


http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=DJI+Phantom&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3ADJI+Phantom

The camera and do-dads are extra.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yea those GoPro cameras run like $200-300 and the Phantom Quadcopter is close to $500. They also have one that already has a camera on it for $1200 

http://www.amazon.com/DJI-Phantom-Quadcopter-Integrated-Camcorder/dp/B00FW78710/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1392004213&sr=8-1&keywords=dji+phantom+2+vision


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

That thing is the cat's ass! Sorry for the vulgarness, but that term just seemed to fit. I want one! Thank you for sharing your videos!!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Drones at the NFMS.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/so_you_want_to_own_a_drone_NAA_Ben_Potter/


----------

